# Best id tags ?



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

When we first got Dexter I bought a little light one - now as he is growing I'd like to get something more solid & 'nice' looking. Any suggestions ?


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly has a nice bone shaped one that I got online! Had room for everything I wanted.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi I got mine from pawprintpettag.com Quite a nice choice, very quick delivery x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

We like these from Merry dogs - not cheap (but they are sterling silver and stamped by hand) - and who's that modelling one on the page? ...why it's our Ruby 

http://www.merrydogs.co.uk/product/..._silver_hand_stamped_dog_id_pet_id_tags/#nogo

They do different shapes and sizes http://www.merrydogs.co.uk/department/dog_id_tags/

Ian


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

For practical i love theas tags the sit flat on the collar so wont get torne off when running in the bushes. It is also seeply engraved so it doesnt get hard to read over time. Gypsy and inca have had theirs for about 5 years now. 
http://www.indigocollartags.com/ 

I love theas ones too as you can use your own photos. I wanted a scotish teemed tag but didnt want the soltire or tarten. But my mum got a realy nice stained glass thistle christmas tree decoratin that i love so i took a photo and sized it so it would fit in the tag. You then use the online program them to fit it then they print it onto the tag and send it to you. Very good quality and the lettering on the back is very clear and doesnt fade. 
http://www.dogtagart.com/ 




















Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> We like these from Merry dogs - not cheap (but they are sterling silver and stamped by hand) - and who's that modelling one on the page? ...why it's our Ruby
> 
> http://www.merrydogs.co.uk/product/..._silver_hand_stamped_dog_id_pet_id_tags/#nogo
> 
> ...


I love the look of these!!! May have to treat Weller.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie has a tag "approved" by the kennel club good citezenship dog scheme. Apparently if I do not do as they say she will not pass her puppy socialisation(!) Anyway the tag has my surname house number postcode and mobile phone number. Previously I would have had my landline and mobile number with my address.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Every time I try to click on shape or sizes for the tags it just goes to a blank screen


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Pollypiglet said:


> Hattie has a tag "approved" by the kennel club good citezenship dog scheme. Apparently if I do not do as they say she will not pass her puppy socialisation(!) Anyway the tag has my surname house number postcode and mobile phone number. Previously I would have had my landline and mobile number with my address.


In the indigo tag i have our
surname
Adress
Post code
Home number
Mums mobile

On the dog tag art 
Surname
Home number
My mobile 
Microchipped

I also have another yelow tag that zays microchipped on one side and spayed on the other. Ment to help reduce the chance of pet theft becuase un nutered pets are more apealing as they can be used for breeding. Where as nutere/spayed pets are less desirable. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I love the look of these!!! May have to treat Weller.


They're very nice and hardwearing and the people than run Merry Dogs are very nice too - the girl's tags were bought as 'presents' for them too  Weller would look very stylish in one. 

Ruby's is a diamond-shaped ''1% Wolf, 99% Fluff' and for Pepper I made up the very imaginative 'Cockapoo!' with a paw symbol - also diamond-shaped.

Ian


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Every time I try to click on shape or sizes for the tags it just goes to a blank screen


Thats strange Karen, can you try Google chrome or firefox?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Some lovely tags!!!

I have always used identitag - fast delivery and the engraving is deep and clearly marked and lasts for years!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Thats strange Karen, can you try Google chrome or firefox?


Well I managed to order one (oops ) it was very strange though as it kept going black when I was typing in the details but when I clicked at the end it showed on the screen. So typed blind but believe the job has been done.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

I got the indigo tag after Kendal recommended it as pepper had lost her original one that was hanging on her collar as the indigo tags slide on the collar and shouldn't ever come off. I'm really happy with it as it looks good but is deeply engraved. I have my surname, house no. And postcode, and two mobile no.s and microchipped written on it.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> We like these from Merry dogs - not cheap (but they are sterling silver and stamped by hand) - and who's that modelling one on the page? ...why it's our Ruby
> 
> http://www.merrydogs.co.uk/product/..._silver_hand_stamped_dog_id_pet_id_tags/#nogo
> 
> ...


Weller is now the proud owner of a merrydogs tag! Its fab and have taken other tags off as the jingling drives us nuts at night  Very smart, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Weller is now the proud owner of a merrydogs tag! Its fab and have taken other tags off as the jingling drives us nuts at night  Very smart, thanks for the recommendation.


They are very smart aren't they? Glad you like them - they're nicely presented too, little gift box and everything!

Cheers
Ian


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Collar id with cel phone number*

When we first got Alvin, we tried putting tags on him. He ate them so eventually they could not be read. 

The next best thing we found was a collar monogrammed with his name and our home telno. 

One day young Alvin escaped out the front door and up the street. After chasing a young pup all over the neighborhod (come was not in his vocab), we realized that we should have a cell phone number on his collar. If he disappeared, whoever found him would have been calling us at home. No one would have been there because we were out looking for the escapee.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I use flat tags from Boomerang Pet Tags in the US, the same tag as Indigo, about the same price but I have found the delivery time quicker from the US, engraved and shipped straight away if you order on a week day.

http://www.boomerangtags.com/


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I get my girls tags from www.collarsandtags.co.uk they are fantastic and not at all thin and they never rust.The type i get is a pale silver metal thats quite thick and you choose a symbol ie a pawprint or a heart etc and a colour then the writing on the front matches the symbol then its engraved in black on the back.They come in different sizes too but theyre are also different types but this is the one i like best. xxx


----------

